# Free email with 50MB attachment limit to send to Kindle?



## rainsparade (Mar 10, 2012)

I need to send some personal documents to a friend's kindle. Since they don't have a computer (just a kindle) I want to do this by sending it to their kindle mail account which will then send it automatically to their Kindle. The problem is that although the Kindle mail allows attachments up to 50MB, I can't find any webmail that will send attachments that large (greater than 25MB). 

I don't want to split up the documents into smaller sizes as this will ruin the continuity and zipping doesn't reduce the size by enough.

I've tried gmx.com and mail.com but have run into trouble there as I made an account last year and forgot about it and now my IP seems to be blacklisted due to inactivity.

Just to be clear, I need to send it as an actual email attachment, not a link like mediafire, yousendit, dropbox etc

Does anyone know of a free email service with large attachment size limits?

Many thanks.

PS. One option may be 'Send to Kindle for PC' which I use for my own Kindle.  If they gave me their account info would I be able to use this to send pdfs to their Kindle?  I don't see any options to change the account in the options for Send to Kindle for PC and it would be a hassle to reinstall it each time I need to send something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindles can only receive email from whitelisted addresses.  So your friend would have to set their account to receive mail from your email address.

I believe when you set up Send to Kindle, you associate it with your account so, yeah, unless you change the registration info, you can't use that to send to a kindle on a different account.

When sending, yes, it must be an attachment to the email, and the source must be in an acceptable format for conversion.

Can't help you with your file size problem.  It's not a difficulty I've run into.


----------



## rainsparade (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah okay, thanks for trying Ann


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

It doesn't look very hopeful, most limit to 25MB but there might be something here you could use http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_webmail_providers


----------



## rainsparade (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Morf, I did see that one - some of it's entries aren't accurate though.

I might have found a solution though, if anyone with a similar problem comes across this via search:  If you have their account details you can right click the document -> Send to Kindle (if you've downloaded the program) -> Options -> Deregister -> Then enter their details.  Hopefully this will work but I haven't tested it yet.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

50MB is monstrous for a document! It must contain a boatload of images for it to be that big (or a text document scanned to images). If it was me, the first thing I'd do is reduce the size of the images as the Kindle isn't very good with images anyway.


----------

